# Sticky  TSF Gaming Groups



## Aus_Karlos

*TSF Steam Group*

I have created a steam group for the gaming community of TSF.
This is so people can play with others and get to know everyone a little better. 
If you own steam then all you need to do is click this link.
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/tsfgamingcommunity
or you can search in steam community for "(TSF) Gaming Community".

See you there.....


----------



## Cdx

*TSF Starcraft Clan*

Hey fellow users of TSF.

I and a few other of the game techs have started up a TSF Starcraft clan.

We played on US-WEST Battlenet

We will be in channel TSF 

When you log on please use the same account as your forum account.

We will be using vent in the future depending on how many people we get to play with us.

The techs currently playing in our SC clan so far are:
TSF-Cdx
TSF-Zealex
TSF-Mcninjaguy

Only Techs are allowed to wear the TSF tag.
Users wear no tag, just their forum name.

If you have anymore questions, PM me or reply them here.

Thanks and see you in game!
P.S. - ZERG PWNS!


----------

